

How do you make decisions when there are too many unknowns to make a logical conclusion? - rms
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=196734

======
blogimus
I'm sorry, I can't answer that, I don't have enough context from your
question.

Joking aside, I generally agree with what nostrademons said. We live in an
imperfect world and sometime will fall, best we can hope is that the mistake
is small and we learn from it. I'm not sure I've or anyone I know has ever
really had the opportunity to make an important decision with anywhere near
all the factors I wanted to know.

Where to go to college in another part of the country, balance opportunity,
cost of living, debt load coming out of school? You can research yourself to
indecision.

Buying a house? For one thing, you don't know whats in the walls. Are there
termites, water or fire damage hiding?

Watching your mom dying from a heart attack on a hospital bed and probably
won't recover, do you permit a do not resuscitate(DNR) or not?

In my experience, life's most important decisions will always be accompanied
by many or major unknowns and you will have to go with your gut feeling or
freeze with indecision.

------
nostrademons
Pick an option that seems reasonable given the information you have, run with
it, and be prepared to change your mind as new information becomes available.

